

Microsoft is finally leading the way in mobile, 4 years too late - lixman
http://mashable.com/2015/04/30/windows-10-continuum-phones/

======
DigitalSea
Pretty snarky article. I think Microsoft have done a great job, new leadership
has injected a new sense of purpose into the company that seemed to be lost
for a little while under Balmers direction. While it might be "4 years too
late" for the Mashable author, I am a firm believer that it is never too late
to change (unless you're dead).

The developments not only in mobile, but the entire Microsoft ecosystem are
not to be scoffed at. We are seeing a company rise back to the top, after
spending years of being the butt of the internets joke and ridicule.

